# plexmediaserver-plexpass



## b7j0c (Aug 29, 2014)

I've never touched this package before, and last night after upgrading pkg, I had it installed as part of the upgrade process. Any idea why? It happened on two different hosts I have FreeBSD10 installed on.


----------



## Juanitou (Aug 30, 2014)

Did you follow the instructions related to the 1.3.7 version of pkg?


----------

